# ka24de 510 swap



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

What do you guys think?

I have a chance to get a KA24De/Tranny out of a 91 LE possibly with the wiring harness no Ecu for $150. I want to put it in but i'm not a very good mechanic my friend Maxpower on here has offered to help and is really good but i'm just worried about all the extra expenses. Since we would be doing it on our own and using stock KA mounts what would be a good estimate of time and money it would cost to do it ourselves. I have been quoted $5000 thru a popular swap shot in the LA area way out of my budget. But they are supposively pretty good. But i'd feel a lot better doing it ourselves.

So this is stuff im guessing I still need.

Exhaust
ECU
Pedals*? (I have a 4spd not sure if I have to swap that stuff out or not)
Radiator (rabbit or equivalent size)
Axels? Not sure?
Custom Oil Pan? Not sure?
Custom Cross Member? Not sure?

I have read lots and lots of info on the swap but havent ran into anybody on other 510 forums with the KA swap.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

here you go sir. should have most of the information for you. if not just ask the board. 
http://fiveoneoh.com/tech/ka24install/article_menu.htm


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.yelo510.net
http://fiveoneoh.com/gallery/danyelo/danyelo.htm

here's Dan Gallmeister's ka powered datsun 510. ive met Dan about a year ago along with his friend Rob Fuller and his sr20det powered 510 when they worked at Scott Performance. These guys are very busy but most the time return calls or e-mails. Heck they probably wont remember me cause theyre so busy.  . But anyway, Dan is the guy to talk to about intstalling the ka into a 510. check his site for his email. keep us updated on the swap.


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

I don't know anything about this, but I would think that a rear sump setup would be easier. Can you convert the ka24de out of a 240sx to a rear sump? Maybe an oilpan from a de-powered truck would fit, along with a re-worked oil pickup. Might be some machining involved. Probably would be easier if you had a truck block. Then you could use the sx heads and intake, while having the rear sump truck block. Just an idea, as I really don't know much.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys. That guys yellow 510 is awsome. I'm going to email him to see what he suggest.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Well no reply yet no worries, I just got a new job look for good things within the next couple weeks.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

right on, once you swap it all in and funds are back on track again, i say turbo the sucker..


----------



## sss510 (Aug 26, 2004)

I know someone locally who could get the motor/trans in the car and the ECU wired up. PM me


----------

